# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > آموزش: فیلم آموزشی اسنیف پکت های ارسالی یاهو

## _behnam_

سلام !
دیدم دوستان خیلی علاقه دارن که تسنیف کردن رو یاد بگیرن گفتم یه فیلم آموزشی قرار بدم
3 تا قسمت هست
براتون میزارم امیدوارم ازشون خوب استفاده کنید


قسمت اول 
http://terpak.persiangig.com/Sniff/Part1.rar

قسمت دوم 
http://terpak.persiangig.com/Sniff/Part2.rar

قسمت سوم 
http://terpak.persiangig.com/Sniff/Part3.rar

نرم افزار
http://mydb.clanteam.com/snif.zip

هر کاری کردم تو سرور سایت نشد آپلود کنم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید


با تشکر /

بهنام اسلامی راد

----------


## lvlehdi

واقعا عالی بودش  ممنون 
من چند تا خواهش داشتم یکی اینکه اگه میشه چند تا 
ساخت هدر هم اموزش بدین و اینکه قسمت لوگین هم توضیح بدین
بر چه اساسی قسمت لاگین رو ما منویسیم :قلب:

----------


## mr.zenith

سلام
آقا یکم توضیح میدن این فیلم اسنیف را آموزش میده یا ساخت برنامه برای اسنیف؟؟

----------


## mr.zenith

> واقعا عالی بودش  ممنون 
> من چند تا خواهش داشتم یکی اینکه اگه میشه چند تا 
> ساخت هدر هم اموزش بدین و اینکه قسمت لوگین هم توضیح بدین
> بر چه اساسی قسمت لاگین رو ما منویسیم


در مورد لاگین مطلب خیلی زیاده
اساس اصلی همه چک کردن مطالب وارد شده توسط کاربر با اطلاعات موجود در بانک اطلاعاتی هست
یک سرچ کوچیک بزنید کد هم پیدا می کنید.

----------


## lvlehdi

در مورد اینکه سورس هست میدونم  میخوام بدون بر چه اساسی هست 
اگه دقت هم کرده باشید میبینید که packet ها از کارکتر اول تا کارکتر 20  
بر یک اساس خاصی بود خوب در مورد فیلمی که سوال کردید هم من 
بگم این فیلم اموزش اسنیف کردن پاکت های یاهو بود  با این برنامه که اقا بهنام گزاشتن
شما هر برنامه که میخواید پاکت هاش را میتونید بدست بیارد

----------


## _behnam_

> واقعا عالی بودش  ممنون 
> من چند تا خواهش داشتم یکی اینکه اگه میشه چند تا 
> ساخت هدر هم اموزش بدین و اینکه قسمت لوگین هم توضیح بدین
> بر چه اساسی قسمت لاگین رو ما منویسیم


 آموزش لاگین کردن آیدی با وینسوک

----------


## lvlehdi

ممنون اقا بهنام من اینو دیدم اما من میخوام بدونم چطور هدر میسازین 
و در قسمت لوگین 
 LoginYahoo = "GET http://login.yahoo.com/config/login?login=" &<b> ID</b> & "&passwd=" & <b>password </b>& " HTTP/1.1" & vbCrLf
 LoginYahoo = LoginYahoo & "Accept-Language: en-us" & vbCrLf
 LoginYahoo = LoginYahoo & "User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Expulsion-Creations)" & vbCrLf
 LoginYahoo = LoginYahoo & "Accept: */*" & vbCrLf
 LoginYahoo = LoginYahoo & "Host: <b>login.yahoo.com</b>" & vbCrLf
 LoginYahoo = LoginYahoo & "Connection: Keep-Alive" & vbCrLf & vbCrLf

میخوام بدونم این قسمت ها را چطوری بدست میادی
و همینطور هدر را بر چه اساسی منویسیم

----------


## _behnam_

ببینید واسه ساخت هدر باید اول بدونی هدر از چه چیزای تشکیل شده 
مثلا هدر YMSG از 20 کاراکتر تشکیل شده
و کاراکتر 1 تا 4 YMSG  
پس ما باید اول هدر رو YMSG  قرار بدیم بعدش نگاه میکنیم میبینیم با کاراکتر 0 اومدن YMSG رو از بقیه کاراکترها جدا کردن پس ماهم میایم با کاراکتر 0 جدا میکنیم یاهو اومده بعده کاراکتر جداکننده 0 ورژن پروتکل رو گذاشته ماهم ورژن رو قرار میدیم بعدش مثلا سایز پکت رو گذاشته ما میام سایز پکت رو بدست میاریم و بعد میزاریم توی هدر و .......
اینجوری هدر ساخته میشه شما فیلمارو که ببینی من کامل اجزای هدر رو گفتم میتونید همینجوری کنار هم بچینید
یه سایت هم قرار میدم سایت آقای محمودیان که در مورد اتصال به یاهو کامل توضیح داده اینو خودش به من معرفی کرد که بخونم و یاد بگیرم 
امیدوارم شماهم ازش استفاده کامل رو ببرین
http://robot.syavash.com

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

سلام. به جای wpe pro برنامه دیگه ای نیست آخه رو سیستم من اجرا نمیشه . آنتی ویروس هم نمی تونم غیر فعال کنم.

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

آقا بهنام اگه میشه یکم در مورد header ّیشتر صحبت کن

----------

